# Classic American 4-4-0 Woodburner



## tom752 eagle (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi All, Please does anyone know where I could get drawings of my favourite style of loco the classic Woodburner style like the General, Genoa, Jupiter, Dayton? I want to attempt a G Guage scratchbuild sometime.

Sincerely

Tom


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

A couple places: 

Back issues of magazine "Narrow Gauge & Shortline Gazette" http://www.ngslgazette.com/ 

Book Virginia & Truckee, the Bonanza Road by Mallory Hope Ferrell, which may be out of print at this time. 
http://www.amazon.com/Virginia-Truckee-Mallory-Hope-Ferrell/dp/0945434693


----------



## tom752 eagle (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi on30gn15,

Thanks for the info, I don't see a way in checking out back issues of the magazine,
and the book is way out of what I could ever aford.

Sincerely
Tom


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Do a search of the Narrow Gauge Discussion Forum board for "Eureka", that should turn up dozens of photos of Dan Markoff's little jewel.... 

Also, there should be a bunch of stuff available on Walt Disney's 'Lilly Belle' and his ride on Carolwood Central.


The "General" as originally built, definitely wasn't aesthetically what you had in mind. Unless you like double steam domes and a funky crash rail the whole way around.....


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Posted By tom752 eagle on 23 Sep 2009 02:02 PM I don't see a way in checking out back issues of the magazine,
What I don't know is the use of 'checking out' here - in its meaning of seeing what's in them, this ought to help:
http://index.mrmag.com/tm.exe?opt=M&proc=NGSL&view=70&text=1975-1989 


If it means to check out like a library book, I don't know what library would have them. 


Oh yeah! Just remembered a book Model Railroader put out titled Steam Locomotive Cyclopedia - don't know if it is still in print, though. Mine was $33 when purchased in 1984.
Pages 100-101 have the V&T engines - a plan and several photos.

Back to NGSL magazine - give me a minute to go dig through mine right quick.

Okay, here we go:
A couple V&T cars - July/August 2003 V&T coach 17. January/February 2005 V&T Combine 20

4-4-0 Locos, a mix of 3-foot and standard gauge locos.

Jan/Feb 2006 South Pacific Coast #9 & #10

Mar/Apr 2006 Carson & Colorado - 7 different locos from 2 different designs 

July/Aug 2004 - V&T 17 Columbus, V&T 18 Dayton pp.68,69.

--> p.63 has article "The Colors of 19th Century Baldwins"
I would expect back issues, or at least copies of the plans pages, to be available from publisher through contact info here  http://www.ngslgazette.com/subscribe.htm


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Hey, how about these: 
Eureka & Palisade No.4 
some search hits
http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=294262 

http://members.fortunecity.com/gknowles/proto/ep/ep.htm 

http://www.trainorders.com/discussion/read.php?10,2000303 

Copy eureka & palisade 4 into images in your favorite search engine. 

Recent new build (1:1 scale scratchbuild!) to Golden Spike C&P Jupiter design 
http://web.mac.com/vtlyon/iWeb/The Leviathan/Leviathan .html 

Also - plug leviathan locomotive into search engine 

anyone for a backhead photo?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/joeross/3764254430/


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom

While it's not the articles, it is an index of all articles & drawings.

Narrow Gauge & Short Line Gazette Index[/b]

Once you've located one or more issues that you're interested in you can check the following as a source.

Railpub[/b]


----------



## tom752 eagle (Feb 26, 2008)

WOW, I'm absolutley overwhelmed, thank you everyone, for all your consideration and help, I am very greatful.

The Leviathan is STUNNING!! I had no idea that someone had built a loco like this from scratch her proportions are just PERFECT what a BEAUTY!!
I'm in Love!

Sincerely

Tom


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Hey Tom; 

Something else just popped into my head in a sort of "duh!" way since I'm a member there. 
Might join this Yahoo Group and make inquiries, some folks VERY knowledgeable there: two coming to mind are Jim Wilke and Kevin Bunker who are involved in the V&T Lyon 2-6-0 re-creation project http://web.mac.com/vtlyon/iWeb/The%...0Home.html

Early Rail Yahoo Group 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/EarlyRail/ 
Activity within 7 days: 
5 New Members - 38 New Messages - 11 New Photos - New Questions 
Description 

Are you interested in modeling early railroads? This list includes railroads both in and outside of the USA. The start of World War 1 is the general cut-off date for this list. 

Possible topics include: motive power, rolling stock, broad gauge, narrow gauge, different track styles, early trolleys and interurbans, US Civil war era, structures and much more. 

Where do I get horses in my scale? How about people in the right costume? What scale can I find the most stuff in? 

The Early Rail Model Kits Cooperative, our kit-creating special interest group is here: 

ER_Kits 

If you're interested in slightly later period railroading as well, there's a group for that at: 

1914to1940RRing 

NOTE: Due to automated spambots, new members posts are moderated until it's clear they're from a real person. --> You'll have to join to see the potos, but some of those 11 new photos are closeups of Dayton's drop-shadowed tender lettering where she sits in the musuem.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Early...9/pic/list 


You'll want those photos!! 


This one could be worthwhile too: 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/vandtmodelers1869/ 
Description 
Welcome V & T R. R. modelers, railfans, enthusiasts. Here you can discuss the "old V&T R.R." spanning 1869-1950, exchange modeling techniques or ideas with other V&T modelers. For modelers interested in the "new Virginia and Truckee Railroad", please visit: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/virginiaandtruckee1976/


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Posted By tom752 eagle on 24 Sep 2009 05:53 AM 

The Leviathan is STUNNING!! I had no idea that someone had built a loco like this from scratch her proportions are just PERFECT what a BEAUTY!!
I'm in Love!



Careful, now: that can turn into hardcore "Locomotive Lust" before you know what happened!


----------



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

Go to Google books. There you can download the locomotive cyclopedia for 1905? and many other railroad books.


----------



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

You might also look for the movie, "Wild Wild West" with Wil Smith. They used what looked like a Rogers 4-4-0 for their train, The Wanderer.

Movie wasn't all that hot but the train was !

Bill


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

You may be able to locate, in a library, an old book called Iron Horses by Edwin P. Alexander. It has many views (drawings) of 4-4-0 locos. He also wrote a book called Rails West, which had photographs of woodburners in service. 

Depending upon which time zone you are in, there may be a preserved woodburner that you can measure. I am thinking of those in California, Nevada, Utah, Minnesota, Tennessee, and Maryland. 

Good luck


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't overlook this resource.

AMERICAN LOCOMOTIVES An Engineering History, 1830 - 1880. 
A 593 page bible on 4-4-0's by John H. White JR.

Later
Rick Marty


----------

